# Mhhh ... den ersten Versuch ...

## Pietschy

... kann ich wohl als gescheitert betrachten.

Hallo an alle ...

Dacht ich mir doch heut ist schönes Wetter, könnst eigentlich mal gentoo installiert, mal sehen ob dus hinkriegst.

Nach lesen der installanleitung legte ich quasi los ... partitionen einrichten ... mounten ... das step3 image entpacken ... und chroot. Ich habe sogar den Symlink für die Zeitzone gestetzt.

Bin also ganz gut vorangekommen nur als es dann ans Kernel überstetzen ging, meinte doch mein Rechner jetzt isses genug. den er beibt einfach stehen. 

NIX NADA NIENTE keine Reaktionion ...

Und jetzt hocke ich wieder da vor meinem SuSE und flehe nach irgendwelchen ideen.

Grüße Ronny

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Nicht verzweifeln.. bei mir klappte es beim ersten mal auch nicht..

Ich denke, das nichts in jeglicher Beziehung beim ersten mal klappt!   :Laughing: 

Bei mir zum Beispiel wollte es partout nicht den Kernel kompilieren!

Tjooo... aber jetzt gehts (fast) alles reibungslos.. nur noch ein paar

Kleinigkeiten  :Smile: 

----------

## Pietschy

Naja es wird doch Kernel konfiguriert und installiert.   :Very Happy: 

Etweder lags drann, das ich bescheutert genug war ReiseFS zm nehmen oder ich hatte den Kernel einfach nur überladen.

Grub mach im Moment nur einen Vollen bildschrim voll Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub 

Ich denk da iss was mit dem *.lst  file. Aber an sonsten es geht vorran.

Danke für deine aufbauenden Worte

Ronny

----------

## HyperCube

Mmm, möglicherweise könnte ich dir weiterhelfen, wenn ich wüsste WAS du in deiner menu.lst stehen hast.

----------

## Pietschy

Das ist natürlich kein Problem dir das zu zeigen   :Wink: 

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb3 hdc=ide-scsi

```

Ist eigendlich das was in der Installanleitung steht schlicht übernommen.

Wie gesagt bei mir stht aber nur endlos viel GRUB auf dem Schirm.

Ronny

----------

## HyperCube

Also lass mich das mal reflektieren:

root (hd1,0) => dein kernel liegt auf hdb (-> zweite Platte), in der ersten Partition (hdb1).

Dann gehe ich davon aus, das /dev/hdb2 deine swap-Partition ist, weil der Kernel nämlich auf /dev/hdb3 seine 'Augen' werfen soll.

Dann hast du anscheinend noch eine dritte Platte die als SCSI emuliert werden soll. Vermutlich soll das dein cd-brenner sein, oder?

Den würde ich für den Anfang mal weglassen, um ganz sicher zu gehen. Du kannst den Befehl ja noch hinscheiben, wenn du dein System zum laufen gebracht hast.

Da du gentoo von der zweiten Platte in deinem System bootest, nehme ich an, dass auf der ersten Platte dein SuSE liegt.

Folgerung:

Du hast GRUB wie in der gentoo-Anleitung installiert:

```
grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit
```

=> grub sitzt jetzt im mbr (master boot record) der ersten platte und sucht auch auf der ersten platte ( /dev/hda1 -> deiner suse-boot) nach der datei menu.lst. Ergebnis: Er findet sie nicht und spinnt rumm.

hab ich recht, oder liege ich ganz falsch? Tip: Wenn ich richtig liege gibts hier im Forum einen threat für dich. such mal nach '/boot' (Danke für eure Hilfe Leute   :Very Happy:  )

-jf-

----------

## thor

hi 

mal meine menu.lst 

grub hockt im mbr der ersten platte und /boot ist /dev/hde1 (ata100-controler)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title=gentoo (2.4.19-gentoo-r7)
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

lass mal das /boot/bzImage weg (latürnich nur das fettgedruckte *g*)

----------

## Pietschy

Guten Morgen *gähn

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also lass mich das mal reflektieren:
> 
> root (hd1,0) => dein kernel liegt auf hdb (-> zweite Platte), in der ersten Partition (hdb1). 

 

Jepp

 *Quote:*   

> Dann gehe ich davon aus, das /dev/hdb2 deine swap-Partition ist, weil der Kernel nämlich auf /dev/hdb3 seine 'Augen' werfen soll. 

 

Genau

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann hast du anscheinend noch eine dritte Platte die als SCSI emuliert werden soll. Vermutlich soll das dein cd-brenner sein, oder?
> 
> Den würde ich für den Anfang mal weglassen, um ganz sicher zu gehen. Du kannst den Befehl ja noch hinscheiben, wenn du dein System zum laufen gebracht hast. 
> ...

 

Du kannst Gedanken lesen, leglassen hab ich schon versucht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Da du gentoo von der zweiten Platte in deinem System bootest, nehme ich an, dass auf der ersten Platte dein SuSE liegt. 

 

Und XP, im MBR der ersten Platte steckt lilo

Grub hab ich so installiert

```

grub> root (hd1,0)

grub> setup (hd1)

grub> quit

```

Ich habe gentoo komplett auf der 2. Platte installiert auch grub in den MBR der 2. Platte zu installieren versucht. Wenn ich jetzt im BIOS umstelle, das er von der 2. Platte booten soll passiert das wie oben beschrieben.

Grub wird doch nicht etwas die *.lst auf der ersten platte suchen ??? Den Tread schau ich mir doch direkt mal an. Im Moment bemühe ich lilo auf der ersten platten um gentoo zu booten. Soll aber keine Dauerlösung werden.

wenn ich die Installation von Grub richtig deute wird mit

```

grub> root (hd1,0)

```

festgelegt wo er beim booten nach bestimmten dateinen suchen soll. Dahingehend scheint thor also auf dem richtigen weg zu sein. Was zu probieren wäre.

Vielen Dank erstmal

Ronny

----------

## tux-fan

Starte Gentoo doch einfach durch das lilo der 1.Platte.

----------

## Pietschy

Wird im moment ja auch so gemacht, nur will ich SuSE früher oder später dann doch mal abdanken, und dann machen sich Änderungen schlecht. es sei denn ich installiere lilo. Da mir aber das konzept von grub einfach einfacher vorkommt muss das nicht unbedingt sein.

Ich werde Grub schon zum laufen bekommen.   :Wink: Last edited by Pietschy on Fri Jul 26, 2002 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tharkun

Du hast doch für dein suse schon ein /boot. Pack grub von gentoo einfach nit da drauf. Naja und lies dir die doku durch und schau wie es auf deinem system aussieht. Mein /boot ist auch schon uralt und hat schon einige distris hinter sich. Boote einfach mit grub sowohl dein suse als auch dein gentoo. Oder wenn du bei lilo bleiben willst dann bleib halt dabei. Dein suse kannst du ja ruhig wegwerfen und trotzdem noch den lilo davon nutzen ...

----------

## HyperCube

Ich hab auch suse drauf (7.3) und habe lilo ganz von meiner platte verdammt.  Meine systeme werden jetzt ganz einfach von grub geladen und bis jetzt hab ich schon einige Male den Kernel neu compiliert. -> es hat sich wirklich ausgezahlt nicht lilo zu nehmen.

Wenn du dich für grub only entscheiden solltest:

1) grub anstelle von lilo im mbr der ersten platte platzieren:

```

#ich geh mal davon aus, dass xp nur eine partition hat

grub> root (hd0,1) 

grub> setup (hd0)

```

2) menu.lst in /boot von suse:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hdb3

title=SuSE Linux 8.0

root (hd0,1)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3

# Mein Kernel hiess so und  /dev hda3 ist geschätzt

title=WindowsXP

# Da kommt ein chainloader ins spiel.

```

Mehr infos zum chainloader von xp gibts in der info-Datei zu grub.

----------

## Pietschy

Vielen Dank

Im moment verrichtet lilo seine Arbeit noch ordentlich, ich werde mich um die Grub geschichte kümmern, wenn suse die platte verlassen wird. Das kann in anbetracht meiner Festspeicherressoucen (insg. 220 GB) aber noch dauern.

Wichtiger ist für mich momentan zu ergründen, was emerge damit meint wenn es am ende ein installation sagt, dass config-files updates brauchen sind immerhin schon 26.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Und warum nautilus die toolbar nicht richtig darstellen kann. 

Ronny

----------

## Tharkun

Das lässt sich leicht herausfinden indem man die Doku liest oder das macht was er einem vorschlägt ...

----------

## citizen428

 *Pietschy wrote:*   

> Wichtiger ist für mich momentan zu ergründen, was emerge damit meint wenn es am ende ein installation sagt, dass config-files updates brauchen sind immerhin schon 26. 
> 
> 

 

Mach ein "emerge gentoolkit" und schau dir dann das Programm etc-update an! Damit kannst du deine Configfiles sehr bequem und einfach auf den neuesten Stand bringen.

----------

## Pietschy

etc-update <-- sehr komfortabel   :Rolling Eyes: 

Der kontakt mit qpkg war mir ebenso bereits hold. Allles sehr beidruckend.  :Razz: 

Vielen Dank

Ronny

----------

